# What is a Nursery Manager's "Occupational title" in New Zealand?



## TartanSnow (Jul 24, 2012)

as above.

Also where is useful for searching for these kind of jobs.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

What is a 'Nursery Manager'? Do you run a garden centre?


----------



## TartanSnow (Jul 24, 2012)

Childrens nursery - i.e. day care


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Scotland2Canada said:


> as above.
> 
> Also where is useful for searching for these kind of jobs.


Try kindergarden or preschool manager jobs. 

www.seek.co.nz or www.trademe.co.nz for jobs or just Google search the post title.


----------

